# [SOLVED] Diablo 2 LOD network disputes



## Anubis_Titan (Sep 15, 2009)

hey, i got Diablo 2 LOD v1.12 installed on both computers running XP SP3, network is fine between the 2. 
In the game Player A can host a game & Player B can Join.
When Player B host's a game, Player A can't join
:4-dontkno :upset:

Player A ip = 192.168.0.5
Player B ip = 192.168.0.1
both subnet masks are 255.255.255.0

Any clues how to solve this problem?


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Diablo 2 LOD network disputes*

Hello and welcome to TSF.

To host a server or game the host must have a Static IP, and you must forward the necessary ports. Information for both can be found at www.portforward.com


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: Diablo 2 LOD network disputes*

Sounds like a firewall on player B's computer is blocking the game, make sure it is added to exceptions. Are you playing Lan or Internet?


----------



## Anubis_Titan (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: Diablo 2 LOD network disputes*

Playing on a cross over lan cable computer 2 computer, with no router


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: Diablo 2 LOD network disputes*

Hi. Did you try forwarding the ports as suggested in 5NIPER WOLF's post? Also, I agree with Tiber, it sounds like firewall/anti-virus software could be preventing it.

Are you running any Anti-Virus/firewall software?

Check the settings in the Windows firewall and make sure it is allowing the game. Also check the same thing on any anti-virus software or other Firewalls you have running.


----------



## Anubis_Titan (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: Diablo 2 LOD network disputes*

shot guys, its cool, i disabled firewalls on both pc's and it works


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Diablo 2 LOD network disputes*

Please go under Thread Tools and mark the thread as solved.


----------

